# Gen. Choi Hong Hi Passed On



## Samurai (Jun 17, 2002)

I just received word that the "father of Taekwon-do", General Choi Hong Hi passed away in Korea on June 15, 2002.

A Sad Day.
Jeremy Bays


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2002)

See also this thread in the TKD forum.


----------

